
Tutorial: Deep Learning for Blood Cell Morphology - ttandon
https://blog.athelas.com/classifying-white-blood-cells-with-convolutional-neural-networks-2ca6da239331
======
dhruvp
Hi!

Author here - I'd love to hear your feedback on how we can improve and answer
any questions you have.

Thanks HN!

Dhruv

~~~
minimaxir
Stop deleting-and-resubmitting posts on Hacker News if they don't get upvotes.
I had seen you submit this post 2-3 times today.

Instance of previous submission which was not deleted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13988921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13988921)

